# Richphotos Front Lawn Reno



## Richphotos (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum and I really enjoy reading the wealth of information on this site. I have begun my front lawn Reno, which started about about a month ago. I have a fair amount of shade in the front and side where I have tilled and graded by hand with a 36" landscape rake. I plan to sow and roll-in next week with SeedSuperstore's SS6000 shade mix and their Kinder starter fert along with an application of tenacity.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! You've definitely done the prep work. Looking forward to photos of grass babies soon :thumbsup:


----------

